# Colt New Frontier .22



## dondavis3

I've owned several Colt single action revolvers in my life.

My favorite was a Colt .22 LR that I shot from 1961 through 1980 when I traded it for something or another.

This past month I bought a Colt New Frontier model in 22 LR., :










I've been reading up on the gun and it's serial number indicates it's a 1981 0r 1982 birth date. These New Frontiers came with a stronger flat top frame, fully adjustable rear and ramp front sights, and a beautiful color case hardened frame with Colt's Royal Blue finish on barrel and cylinder.

It also comes with a transfer bar or hammer block . I understand the transfer block theory, but what I need some coaching on is exactly how it works.

On my used gun, when I open the loading ramp, the transfer bar is sticking into the loading slot.

I can easily push it in and out of the way and load & unload.

Then as I cock the Colt to shoot it moves out of the way and I can fire, but when I open the ramp to unload it's in the way again.

I'm sure something isn't working right, but I not sure what.

Is there a lubrication point that needs oil or a spring missig or an adjustment?

Thanks in advance for your advise.

:smt1099


----------

